# Check this logger head out



## hound dog (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## Hoss (Mar 1, 2011)

Yeah, keep that head end down.  That's a good one.

Hoss


----------



## CAL (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice one for sure.Be careful,always heard that if one bits he won't release till it thunders!


----------



## 27metalman (Mar 2, 2011)

Spring turtle season already in? LOL -- nice.


----------



## Jasper (Mar 2, 2011)

He doesn't look happy!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice one. I had a small one get a hold of my hand. Took three friends to get him off


----------



## DeepweR (Mar 2, 2011)

good eatn`


----------



## watermedic (Mar 3, 2011)

looks just like you Jody!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Mar 4, 2011)

You best get him in a big pot. Coz that's some fine dineing there bud.


----------



## Illinoisbound (Mar 4, 2011)

watermedic said:


> looks just like you Jody!!!



LOL! 

Congrats Jody!


----------



## arkie1 (Mar 5, 2011)

noodlers worst nightmare.  cost a friend of my grandpas 3 fingers.  pet his hand under the wrong stump.


----------



## mtstephens18 (Mar 6, 2011)

nice logger


----------



## BowChilling (Mar 9, 2011)

arkie1 said:


> noodlers worst nightmare.  cost a friend of my grandpas 3 fingers.  pet his hand under the wrong stump.



That right there is exactly why you won't see me noodling! 

What did that one weigh Jody?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Mar 10, 2011)

That's some good eating right there !!!!!!


----------



## biker13 (Mar 10, 2011)

Why not let him go? Taste like chicken


----------



## golffreak (Mar 12, 2011)

We have them all over the golf course. We have some very old ponds that have been very good to them. Been seeing a lot lately.


----------



## bolt5311 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wish a had a couple to eat like that.


----------

